# Pool noodles .25 cents at some walmarts.



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ROTFLOL OMG don't anyone look for them in Pennsyvania! You must have hit every store in your area. I don't think I've ever seen so many. What big plans do you have for them? Great price and lots of uses for them. Out of curiousity were these the 2-1/4 or 3-3/8 diameter ones? I just bought a few of the larger ones from Lowes but they were still full price. Had hoped to have caught them on sale and noticed their availability online was getting low in the stores near me. Didn't want to get caught without what I needed with so few days left to halloween and summer wrapping up and kids back to school so bought them anyway.


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

Now that'.s a haul.You must have a big old storage shed. 

. Did anyone ask what you were up to?


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ROTFLOL OMG don't anyone look for them in Pennsyvania! You must have hit every store in your area. I don't think I've ever seen so many. What big plans do you have for them? Great price and lots of uses for them. Out of curiousity were these the 2-1/4 or 3-3/8 diameter ones? I just bought a few of the larger ones from Lowes but they were still full price. Had hoped to have caught them on sale and noticed their availability online was getting low in the stores near me. Didn't want to get caught without what I needed with so few days left to halloween and summer wrapping up and kids back to school so bought them anyway.


Not sure of the diameter. They are about. 4 feet or so long. I will be making demonic trees, demonic tree limbs, and tree stump light hiders and anything else that comes to mind. I will probably save a bunch for next year and might do the tree arch. I have another 80 up in the rafters. 

believe it or not, those are all from 1 walmart and they still had a box or two left. Whoever did the purchasing may have overestimated on how many they needed.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

nosefuratyou said:


> Now that'.s a haul.You must have a big old storage shed.
> 
> . Did anyone ask what you were up to?


Same thing someone said the last time I bought a bunch, “Having a pool party?” My answer was “nope, I don’t have a pool”. Their jaw dropped. I am running out of places to put my stuff. these will go up in the rafters of the garage until I need them.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah yes, the pool noodle sale. I loaded up last year. I painted them grey and used them in my maze. The kids had to walk through them. Such a low dollar scare but was real popular. The maze photo is upside down, but you get the idea.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome I can see this being a fun thing


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Alas my walmart has a few boxes left but is still selling at full price. Employees asked doen't get it everything else "summer" was discounted weeks ago but the store manager say no discount on the noodles and doesn't understand why some walmarts have discounted them. BUT while trying to get some discounted noodles I did find a freshly stock clearance fabric bin and got 10 yards of white linen. 20 yards of gold tulle, 10 yards of a sheer orange and smaller yardages of some stretchy shiny stuff to use for uniforms on my alien skellys. Went back the next day in hopes of having rattled the Walmart manager with stories of other stores discounted noodles but still no discount, so head over to the fabric to get more of the white linen and the bin was empty.... Oh Well. Got my Amish Potato Salad to comfort me and left.


----------

